# Uchiha Itachi best speed feat



## HandfullofNaruto (Mar 9, 2017)

What was Uchiha Itachi's best speed feat?​


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 9, 2017)

Moving at speeds which took time for KCM Naruto to respond while Base Bee was left in utter shock. [1]
Continuing to escape Bee's LoS and dash behind him from a significant distance which led to Itachi conferring knowledge on his location, so Bee would've had a chance. [2] 
Blindsiding Nagato before Nagato even elicited a mental reaction in response to Itachi effacing his heightened field of vision. [3]
Initiating a clone-feint which caught DSM Kabuto and EMS Sasuke by surprise. [4]
Initiating a jutsu far quicker than DSM Kabuto whose held a 5 in Hand Seal Speed without Orochimaru's Power and boasts some of the greatest reactions in the manga. [5]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 9, 2017)

@Hussain

 Sorry if you were upset bro. I'm just spreading the word.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 9, 2017)

UchihaX28 said:


> @Hussain
> 
> Sorry if you were upset bro. I'm just spreading the word.



Not to worry, I am not upset. 
It's just you were reaching a lot with that post.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Not to worry, I am not upset.
> It's just you were reaching a lot with that post.



 No, I'm just upset. I took a lot of time out of my day compiling that post only to see a "disagree". It hurts man! 

 If I was reaching, I want you to provide evidence for that claim. None of it was reaching, it happened as it were in the manga.

 But hey, you think he's slower than Tsunade, so who am I to judge.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Android (Mar 9, 2017)

Nothing worths mentioning , really .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 9, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Nothing worths mentioning , really .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Android (Mar 9, 2017)

You upset , Uchiha Wanker ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Trojan (Mar 9, 2017)

UchihaX28 said:


> No, I'm just upset. I took a lot of time out of my day compiling that post only to see a "disagree". It hurts man!
> 
> If I was reaching, I want you to provide evidence for that claim. None of it was reaching, it happened as it were in the manga.
> 
> But hey, you think he's slower than Tsunade, so who am I to judge.



- "Disagree" removed. 

1- The first one, itachi attacked them off-guard as they were talking to him. As they countered the attack that was in front of them, itachi jumped to try to attack them again. There wasn't really any emphasis on speed or anything.

2- Don't really think B would have had a problem with itachi whether he spoke or not. Additionally, Nagato went behind B as well
bounce
I wouldn't call Nagato the fastest person in the world. 

3- Nagato was under Kabuto's full control. He was mindless and unable to do anything on his own. Anything related to that isn't anything impressive really. Kabuto forgot that itachi was even there, and he did not know that Nagato is a sensor, and Nagato was unable to move even if he wanted to anyway because of his legs.

Attacking an immobile person is nothing to be proud of. 

4- Not sure how having a clone support your claim.

5- The stats in the databook is based on "knowledge" not "hand-seals speed" 

Edit:




Nothing about "hand-seals SPEED". If you can see it, please show it to me.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (Mar 9, 2017)

He had preety good speed here imo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 9, 2017)

@Hussain 
It was never stated that Kabuto didn't pay attention to Itachi, and that he was mainly focusing on Bee and Naruto


----------



## Bonly (Mar 9, 2017)

I'd say it would be when Itachi used a Katon, created a clone, and being right above Naruto and Killer B shortly after upon which B had no clue Itachi was there along with him being able to get behind B and giving him a heads up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 10, 2017)

Probably getting directly behind Killer Bee and whispering in his ear without a single reaction from him, having previously been in plain sight in front of him a mere 15m away prior to the shunshin. That is essentially a blitz, if Itachi had activated Totsuka, even a normal susano blade, or even just stabbed him - instead of whispering in his ear, and then backing up while preparing a shuriken Katon - Killer Bee would've been smoked.

He did what Minato failed to on their initial exchange, but because of Kabuto's orders (he wanted the Jins) or plot shield (Killer Bee goes down -> Naruto is next -> War over in both senses (Naruto probably goes down there, but even if he doesn't Killer Bee isn't there to aid him against Jins/Obito, then BM Jins, then Juubi, and he dies along the way anyway)) he didn't kill him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 10, 2017)

IMO these are his three most impressive speed feats in order:
*
1. Hebi Sasuke Fight
*
Hebi Sasuke's reflexes were repeatedly hyped as being "god like," but Itachi clone feinted two feet in front of his face with minimal cover (shuriken) and then went completely around his back, all without Sasuke noticing anything at all. It was a pretty stupid speed feat at the time but given that Itachi was trying not to kill Sasuke, it makes sense.

*2. Killer Bee Fight*

Against Killer Bee, Itachi used a katon and it was absorbed. Itachi then talked a little bit with them after the katon cleared. Then BAM, he did a clone feint so fast and suddenly that only Naruto and Nagato noticed. Bee was completely unaware that Itachi was above him. So it looks like: Nagato/Naruto reflexes > Itachi's speed > Bee & Hebi Sasuke's reflexes.

*3. Sage Kabuto (Susano'o Arrow)*

Sage Kabuto could easily dodge projectiles like the Susan'o arrow that War Kakashi (basically top tier reflexes) couldn't even move against (i.e. Kabuto is closer to v2 A than v1 A, like living Madara.) Yet Itachi was clashing with Kabuto on several occasions evenly and also managed to cut off his horn when Sasuke's Susano'o arrow failed to do so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 20, 2018)

While Bee and KCM showed excellent shunshin speed, they didn't (Naruto at least) show Tue best cqc and reaction speed

For the abovementioned reason as well as the fact that his opponents had no KI, I couldn't count on those WA feats

Lest we say he's faster than Minato

This is almost as bad as when they called it the Battle of Waterloo, simply because Duke Wellington simply spent the night at Waterloo after the battle

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shazam (Aug 20, 2018)

Canonically speaking,  Sakura > Itachi in terms of single best speed feat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Aug 20, 2018)

If Itachi's actual speed was that of KCM Naruto then he would have been noted as such because he'd have been on the same speed tier as V2 Ay and with reactions that meet or exceed Minato and above 7th Gate Gai.

Those speeds were highly reputated throughout all the nations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Architect (Aug 20, 2018)

His best "speed feat" isn't really a speed feat as he seemingly used a shadow clone right after screening Naruto and Bee's LOS with Great Fireball. It was more of a clone feint, rather than a blitz.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 20, 2018)

Shazam said:


> Canonically speaking,  Sakura > Itachi in terms of single best speed feat


She has four feats of the same calibre actually
All surpassing anything itachi has ever done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Aug 20, 2018)

His best speed feat'd be potentially blitzing Naruto *twice* during thier confrontation.

Aside from the Hebi Sasuke & DSM Kabuto feat.


----------



## Shazam (Aug 20, 2018)

Haters will hate.  

Living Itachi and those feats he had were more closely associated with his overall character standing. That's why all of his best feats were Edo and I consider Edo Itachi separate from living. As his Edo self strictly speaking is on another tier than living Itachi.


----------



## Speedyamell (Aug 20, 2018)

@MaruUchiha Thats just how it is brutha


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Aug 20, 2018)

Shazam said:


> Haters will hate.
> 
> Living Itachi and those feats he had were more closely associated with his overall character standing. That's why all of his best feats were Edo and I consider Edo Itachi separate from living. As his Edo self strictly speaking is on another tier than living Itachi.


Itachi dodged a lightning speed shuriken from Sasuke and reacted to Kirin which is reputed to be light-speed in the Databook.

So your "seperation" is wrong. And no one is "hating" here other than you (which is expected from someone who seperates Edo & Living only when it comes to Itachi while at the same time being ignorant about his feats).


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 20, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Itachi dodged a lightning speed shuriken from Sasuke





Sage light said:


> Kirin which is reputed to be light-speed in the Databook.


----------



## Shazam (Aug 20, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Itachi dodged a lightning speed shuriken from Sasuke and reacted to Kirin which is reputed to be light-speed in the Databook.
> 
> So your "seperation" is wrong. And no one is "hating" here other than you (which is expected from someone who seperates Edo & Living only when it comes to Itachi while at the same time being ignorant about his feats).



Not even going to talk with you about Itachi. 

The man who gives Itachi a chance against Hashirama. The man who think living Itachi beats Minato and is faster also. 

Nope not going down the wank train. Not today


----------



## Android (Aug 20, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Itachi dodged a lightning speed shuriken from Sasuke and reacted to Kirin which is reputed to be light-speed in the Databook.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Aug 20, 2018)

Shazam said:


> Not even going to talk with you about Itachi.
> 
> The man who gives Itachi a chance against Hashirama. The man who think living Itachi beats Minato and is faster also.
> 
> Nope not going down the wank train. Not today


It's not like you can is it? Then certain facts would be brought to the table and you'd have to admit you're wrong (but you won't judging by your "repetitive" debating style).


----------



## Mindovin (Aug 20, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Kirin which is reputed to be light-speed in the Databook.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Aug 20, 2018)

Zetsu never knew about Sasuke's technique (a self invented one) and he was talking about the scientific process of how lightning forms and what minimum duration is needed for it to strike towards the ground. Kirin is a _technique, _it do not necessarily have to have the _same natural speed _of conventional lightning. Therefore the calculations are wrong.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Aug 20, 2018)

So much stupidity in this thread


----------



## Gianfi (Aug 20, 2018)

So this thread goes from having Itachi below fodder Sakura to above light speed...


----------



## Shazam (Jul 8, 2020)

HandfullofNaruto said:


> What was Uchiha Itachi's best speed feat?​



Without giving him made BS things like "hur keeping up with full speed KCM Naruto "... ? 

Probably something against Hebi Sasuke. Or running away from Jiraiya


----------



## Illusory (Jul 8, 2020)

The single best speed-feat is keeping pace with SM Kabuto in CQC on multiple occasions, repeatedly clashing against his chakra-blade with EMS Sasuke's sword (and ordering Sasuke to stay back.)



SM Kabuto scales above the Susano'o arrow, which post-FKS Kakashi could not dodge, nor make seals against (despite seeing it coming from a huge distance away). The same is true for Danzo, who was keeping relative pace with MS Sasuke with the v3 Susano'o developed and empowered chakra that came along with that. EMS Sasuke was sweating when Kabuto did that.





Note: MS Sasuke with only v1 Susano'o chakra (stated to be as "thick" as CS2), basically negged v1 A4 in CQC. A4's body was just too thick for the Chidori to reach his heart. 



v2 A4, on the other hand, attacked Sasuke from the back, implying he knew Sasuke would react if not done from his blindspot. And even then, Sasuke was shown looking back at A4, and likely simply trusted his Amaterasu-Susano'o shield to stop A's hit.



It wasn't _really_ any more a blitz than A4 looking back at Sasuke attacking him from his blindspot shortly before as A's neck tanked Sasuke's raiton-sword. An attack from behind that's scene, but trusting a defense. The *only* difference is A4's attack penetrated the D.



So at a minimum, Itachi can move in CQC at a pace that post-FKS Kakashi, FKS Sasuke, and Danzo likely can only mentally react to with seal-less jutsu, which is quite fast. This is likely faster than v2 Raikage, who KCM Naruto and WA Bee also reacted to, and Itachi likewise not only kept pace with in CQC, but simply outperformed in general.

v2 A4 is overhyped (in order to hype Minato), as his literal best feat is hitting a not-fresh early-FKS Sasuke from his blindside, and Sasuke even saw him coming but trusted his shield. When you accept that, you don't have to be butt-hurt about Bee and Edo Itachi keeping pace if not outmoving KCM Naruto on multiple occasions, after KCM Naruto outmoved v2 A4.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 8, 2020)

I'd say Itachi's best speed feat was .

I'd say the latter might be Itachi's best speed feat pertaining to movement, considering that these guys were elite members of the Hidden Leaf's strongest clan and basically put in charge of policing the village's other powerful ninja. Being able to move _faster than these Sharingan-boosted elites can even see _is, simply put, an *incredible *feat. This is also the only time we see a truly angry Itachi.


----------



## Illusory (Jul 8, 2020)

Sadgoob said:


> IMO these are his three most impressive speed feats in order:
> *
> 1. Hebi Sasuke Fight
> *
> ...



Goddamn, dude, you're sexy as hell. Please pm me nudes later.

I totally forgot that the panels indicate that the clone feint clearly happened _after _the katon cleared, given they all had a small conversation afterward before the clone came down (why would Nagato wait until the last moment if the real Itachi was in free-fall the whole time?), and the clone wasn't thousands of feet up in the air free-falling the whole time. Crazy-obvious in hindsight.




Clone feint shenanigans are pretty weird though (although mainly _Itachi's_ shenanigas) and don't really translate cleanly to clear CQC speed, like the Susano'o arrow feat. So IMO these clone feints may be excellent "travel" speed feats from a logical perspective, but in terms of actual "combat" speed, SM Kabuto is the way to go.

Bee definitely got bitched by Itachi there though, like he would again later when Itachi flashed behind him (when standing directly by Nagato during the summoning, so it's not like Bee could _not_ notice unless he was completely ignoring both Nagato and Itachi at the time) and Bee needed that warning.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jul 9, 2020)

Probably beating a Sannin twice in under 20 seconds, and the second time while blind and on his deathbed.

Something that Jiraiya could never do even at full power


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jul 9, 2020)

The_Conqueror said:


> He had preety good speed here imo


No change in opinion.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 9, 2020)

Shazam said:


> If Itachi's actual speed was that of KCM Naruto then he would have been noted as such because he'd have been on the same speed tier as V2 Ay and with reactions that meet or exceed Minato and above 7th Gate Gai.
> 
> Those speeds were highly reputated throughout all the nations



This is all true, except the Seventh Gate Guy part. 

It's quite clear Itachi is fast but not V2 Ay level or even close.


----------



## MShadows (Jul 9, 2020)

@Shazam do *not *necro 2 year old threads!


----------

